# Mobile Internet in Turkey



## whd (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all, thanks for reading, I just have a quick question;

I work in IT, I have my own small business, and for the first time in four years will be going on a family holiday for two weeks, to a property in Kusadasi with no internet/wifi.

Presumably you can get MiFi dongles like you can in the UK, but I wondered if anyone could recommend any, or have any idea on prices, what GB you get, etc. 

I know I can walk into a shop when I get there to do this but I'd like to be armed with some info before I go if poss!

Cheers lane:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not sure how quickly you'll get a reply on here to this question. Just in case you don't, can I suggest you try posting on Tripadvisor as well.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Walk into an Avea shop in Turkey and you can get a temp dongle for limited use. (90 days)


----------



## whd (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Bedougirl and Belgarath.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

whd said:


> Hi all, thanks for reading, I just have a quick question;
> 
> I work in IT, I have my own small business, and for the first time in four years will be going on a family holiday for two weeks, to a property in Kusadasi with no internet/wifi.
> 
> ...


Sorry it's a short reply but these people seem to be having some good recommendations.
https://alldaywifi.com/


----------



## Alessandra89 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mobile internet there is pretty good.


----------



## kiracci (May 6, 2016)

Vodafone is also available in Turkey. Any non-billing package with internet quota would do the job, I guess.


----------

